# Horse Abuse and Neglect in North America: Fact and Fiction?



## delynn (Nov 2, 2010)

*Horse Abuse and Neglect in North America: Fact and Fiction; cont...*

1st photo; horse flogged, 2nd; rope mark on neck by throat, 3rd; stabbed and scratched, 4th; flogging, 5th; injury unknown, 6th; stall injury.
Recognizing signs of abuse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Those photos could easily show a self inflicted injury that any horse could do when out with a friend. 

Looking a horse who has an injury and assuming it is abuse can be dangerous. I do not see a horse kicking out a board on their stall and then getting injured on it before anyone notices abuse. If the kicked board with the exposed nails is left then I would call it neglect. 
Anyone who has cared for a horse knows that horses are prone to self destruction with out any help from humans.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Agreed. My horse had an almost identical wound on his back years ago, inflicted by a pasture mate.


----------



## delynn (Nov 2, 2010)

The horse above injuries were all unknown. The flogging was identified by a vet as beating and the horse was found in his stall with flogging marks. The scratches were from an unknown source from a barn of 100 horses; this horse was new to the barn and pasture donimant. This horse was hooking up with other boarders horses and the owners couldn't get to their own horse because this horse wouldn't let them. No fault was ever determand but flogging was established as beating be a vet. The horse owner was new to the barn. The horse was not ID as gelded prode. The flogging over the open scratches was a issue. The horse was stalled to prevent sunburning of the scratches on his back and flogging was found while the horse was stalled in the AM by the owner who was going through a divorce. The horse was moved. Surveying public opinions. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What is flogging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A few random photos and the word of of a random stranger who seems bent on riling people up are hardly proof of anything!

My horse decided she didn't want to be in the crossties while the other horses were out in the pasture. In her attempt to escape, she ripped her head out of her halter, tore down the tack racks and cut her lip open. I could post a picture of just her bloody lip and claim "abuse" when in reality, she did it to herself while I was getting her saddle out of the tack room.


----------



## SayWhat (Dec 28, 2010)

Opps, I didn't read the whole thing(bad, I know. Sorry) and thought you were asking if a horse was abused, if w'd turn the owner is so I aswered yes. But after reading the OP, it's hard to say. They could just be accidents, but it could also be abuse.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Mbender, flogging means whipping or beating. I think it is a term more commonly used in the UK.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The three pictures that are apparently of flogged horses are all the same horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I read the article and once again it's very biased. Lots of talk of so called cowboys manhandling and peeing on horses (I couldn't make that up). From the sounds of the article it made it sound like there are horse abusers and horse killers around every corner. However I think they are the exception. Ignorance is much more at fault. Of course report abuse or neglect as you see it but I guess I don't understand the point of the thread. 

A real cowboy could handle my horse any day.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> A real cowboy could handle my horse any day.


I have to agree totally!

I am laughing at the peeing on horses thing. How funny. How exactly is peeing on your horse cruel and abusive? I will agree with yucky. But cruel and abusive I am not seeing.



Delfina said:


> A few random photos and the word of of a random stranger who seems bent on riling people up are hardly proof of anything!


Well said!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Humiliating the horse into submission? Who knows. Seems dangerous on the cowboy's part.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What the hell? Seriously? Most of those photos don't look half as bad as the cuts and scrapes my horse gets goofing around with her paddock buddies. In fact she is sporting a scrape that looks nastier than some of those pics right now!

Here is the photo, it is along her back to the point of her hip:









Know what I treated it with? Nothing. It isn't infected so I'll probably just use MTG to help the hair grow back. Guess I am a horse abuser.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Those pics prove nothing except you are just on this forum to cause problems your just trying to get a rise out of people and is shows by your other threads as well grow up and move on.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Just want to add too that apart from the minor scrapes on those horses, they actually look like they are in very good health and well looked after. Also, those cuts/scrapes appear to have been _doctored_ - not neglected at all!


----------

